# Tokiwa Kitareri



## Rica_Patin (Nov 22, 2014)

​


> This year's 52nd issue of Shogakukan's Weekly Shonen Sunday magazine is announcing on Wednesday that KenIchi the Mightiest Disciple creator Shun Matsuena will launch the Tokiwa Kitareri manga series in the next issue. The first chapter will have color front cover and opening pages in the magazine's first 2015 issue when it goes on sale in Japan on December 3.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 22, 2014)

Thread already?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2014)

No girls on the cover? Nice try fooling me, Matsuena


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2014)

I guess more info for this might come out next week.  You can try the mangaka's official site for info. 

I usually go there for news on Volume covers or info on OVA's for the HSDK series.  Since that has ended I guess it'll be the new info site for the starting Tokiwa Kitareri series.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 22, 2014)

Damn...I'm not gonna lie, I've been holding onto hope that a sequel to HSDK would come out...

Ah well, I'll probably check this out.


----------



## drsckarasu (Nov 23, 2014)

And who might be the main character: kenichi, kenichi with sword or guy in glasses.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2014)

drsckarasu said:


> And who might be the main character: kenichi, kenichi with sword or guy in glasses.



Those are the three one shots that Matsuena was working on after finishing HSDK.  Been waiting to see when at least two would come out since the Katana and Haruka ones were released these past weeks.  The last one DEM III is going to be released this coming week along with the new series itself.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 28, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Which new series?!!?



>.>
.
.
...
<.<
.
.
...

The series with same title as the thread you're posting in?


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 29, 2014)

Cromer said:


> >.>
> .
> .
> ...
> ...



Biggest brainfart of all time 
Should have read the OP properly, was thinking he'd only publish those 3 one shots and that's that. Even wanted to ask if they had any chance to get continued xD

Will keep an eye on the new manga.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2014)

Hmm, it would seem that the three one shots that Matsuena has worked on are going to be involved in this series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 8, 2014)

Well hoping for a scantilation group to pick this one up, but here's the first chapter that's a free view from the Club Sunday site.

Just click on the button that's on the bottom of the series image to view.  Interesting start though I'm hoping the rest of the omakes are trans to get better info on the characters.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2015)

Hmm, so no English scan group has picked this series up yet? 

Anyway it would appear there must have been enough chapters released to get it's upcoming first volume.



And as usual the Matsuena paper extra for ordering from certain bookstores. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 24, 2015)

Man, on one hand I'm pretty hyped from all the visuals and hope someone picks it up soon. On the other hand, I'm still pretty miffed about how he ended Kenichi and don't want to see a repeat with this. 

In the end, I'm still going to read when available and hope for some improvement.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 25, 2015)

Well, hopefully somebody will pick it up soon.


----------



## Rax (Jan 25, 2015)

Second series looks good.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 25, 2015)

Zaru said:


> No girls on the cover? Nice try fooling me, Matsuena



That is right, if no girls no read!


----------



## Rax (Jan 25, 2015)

There will be girls.

Don't fret


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Jan 26, 2015)

a moment like this
They should of did the other two one-shot of the main characters before doing the series.


----------



## Rax (Jan 26, 2015)

Ima read it this evening


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2015)

Well chapter 2 has been scan. 
Link removed


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 1, 2015)

This still feels like the world of HSDK..... like we never left it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 1, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> This still feels like the world of HSDK..... like we never left it.



Pretty much. But now we also have "actual" magic, so things will be even more over the top. And cool how Matsuena incorporated the characters from his one-shots into the series - or was this the point of it all? Have only read the one-shot about the Ninja kid.


----------



## Blackstaff (Feb 13, 2015)

I like it. It's a little clutered for the beginning, but lots of things to discover, lots of things to explore in future chapters. 

Would be awesome to read the other one shots now.


----------



## rajin (Feb 13, 2015)

*ukitake's face is suddenly tearing open.
ukitake's face is suddenly tearing open.
*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2015)

Well looks like two more chapters have been scan. (3 & 4).
Chapter 3:
ukitake's face is suddenly tearing open.

Chapter 4:
ukitake's face is suddenly tearing open.

Looks like we get our first villain for the series on chapter 4.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 13, 2015)

lol I think its pretty funny that the other two get female companions and Tokiwa gets stuck with a male, privacy invading robot instead. That sucks. 

Well its pretty cool this enemy fights using money. Pretty stupid of Kanata to be picking 100 yen up and not noticing up on his battle style. I guess this is where Haruka is going to show his worth unless DEM III takes this guy out.


----------



## Blackstaff (Feb 20, 2015)

New chapter : 

Link removed

I too make some nice dreams of that ri'in


----------



## rajin (Feb 21, 2015)

*heck of a nose*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 21, 2015)

Well, we can definitely say this sorcerer is making fairly good use of his ability. I wonder what is the highest bill he has been carrying and how devastating the damage would be from using it?

So the guys are going to see Ri'in every time they sleep or get knocked out? Since she is talking to all three of them and not just Tokiwa, I really want to know what makes him so special on his own. The other two are obvious but other than DEM III being sent to him Tokiwa doesn't actually stand out in any way. I look forward to her explanation for choosing him whenever that may be.

Anyway, Haruka was trying to be bait but the others are going to come to help anyway. They have numbers so they really should be able to put this guy down even if he has a troublesome power.


----------



## Blackstaff (Mar 4, 2015)

The scan of the "Haruka" one shot has gone live :

Chapter 71

I just need the "tokiwa" one shot for my life to feel complete


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 21, 2015)

That bad guy was both badass and hilarious. I enjoy some HSDK brawling action as much as anyone, but clever combat styles like that are the best. Ninja guy's sword is probably only lethal to monsters or something.

If the manga will keep following the same pattern the next enemy should be related to science and Makina (since we already had a monster related to the ninja's job and a magic user).


----------



## Rica_Patin (Apr 10, 2015)

Volume 2 cover


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2015)

Well 9 chapters of this series has been scan.  Hopefully more will come. 
205-206


----------



## Cromer (Apr 16, 2015)

Did we ever get scans for the other oneshots that led into this manga, other than Ninja guy?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Did we ever get scans for the other oneshots that led into this manga, other than Ninja guy?



To my current knowledge just Katana was the only one that's been scan in English but I could be wrong.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2015)

Second of the three one shots that make up the introduction to the series has been scan.

Haruka:
Chapter 188 or 189 or 190?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2015)

Hmm, seems like 10 and 11 have been released as well.

Chapter 10:
Chapter 188 or 189 or 190?

Chapter 11:
Chapter 188 or 189 or 190?


----------



## Cromer (May 9, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Second of the three one shots that make up the introduction to the series has been scan.
> 
> Haruka:
> Silver Spoon chapter 111





PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, seems like 10 and 11 have been released as well.
> 
> Chapter 10:
> Silver Spoon chapter 111
> ...




Ooh, noice!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2015)

Chapter 12 & 13 are out.

Chapter 12:
Link removed

Chapter 13:
Link removed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2015)

The last one shot that is connected to Tokiwa Kitareri has finally been released. 

DEM III:
Link removed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2015)

Cover for volume 3.     Looks like this character has the combined physical appearances of Miu and Shigure.


----------



## Typhon (Jul 23, 2015)

Seems to have potential, so I'll follow it. But I was really hoping we'd get a sequel to Mightiest Disciple


----------



## Blackstaff (Jul 26, 2015)

New chapter :

Link removed

Whose the small one, tokiwa ?
Link removed


----------



## rajin (Aug 5, 2015)

*cnet128 translation

cnet128 translation*


----------



## rajin (Aug 20, 2015)

*
130.4
*


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2015)

*Tokiwa Kitareri 34 Raw*

*74 scans*


----------



## rajin (Sep 3, 2015)

*Chapter 90*


----------



## rajin (Sep 14, 2015)

*Chapter 64*


----------



## rajin (Sep 24, 2015)

*Chapter 93*


----------



## rajin (Oct 7, 2015)

*exact same thing Tessai did
*


----------



## rajin (Oct 16, 2015)

*wrists are pretty much your reiatsu vents*


----------



## rajin (Oct 21, 2015)

*took no damage*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2015)

Well the current chapters up to 21 have been translated. 
[1] 

Honestly, 42 chapters out and we only have 21 scan.


----------



## rajin (Oct 28, 2015)

*such as simply freezing his tentacles.
*


----------



## rajin (Nov 18, 2015)

*Tokiwa Kitareri!! 46 Raw*

*
*


----------



## rajin (Dec 11, 2015)

*It's out*


----------



## rajin (Dec 23, 2015)

*Chapter 34*


----------



## rajin (Jan 9, 2016)

*Chapter 47*


----------



## rajin (Jan 20, 2016)

*He actually becomes a whole different kind of swagalicious beast altogether*


----------



## Delirium Trigger (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks for your efforts, Rajin. Even though the translations are far behind.


----------



## rajin (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey Delirium you can find detailed summaries on Wikia ot Tokiwa Kitareri.

I will start posting them here soon.


----------



## rajin (Jan 29, 2016)

*What is Blut Vene?*


----------



## Cromer (Jan 29, 2016)

Damn, I can't wait to see the last three chaps translated...


----------



## rajin (Feb 11, 2016)

*Chapter 70

Chapter 70*


----------



## Delirium Trigger (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks again.


----------



## rajin (Feb 18, 2016)

*recently*


----------



## rajin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Secondary link*


----------



## rajin (Mar 10, 2016)

*Chapter 116*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2016)

Would really love to see more chapters scan. 

[YOUTUBE]IaqfXeqEq6o[/YOUTUBE]

This had been out since mid Jan.   JC Staff actually made an animated commercial to promote the release of vol. 5.


----------



## rajin (Apr 15, 2016)

*Chapter 253*


----------



## rajin (May 11, 2016)

Chapter 216


----------



## rajin (Aug 31, 2016)

9


----------



## rajin (Sep 7, 2016)

Even Mayuri turned out to have the superior plotscience after Senjumaru mocked him.


----------



## rajin (Oct 12, 2016)

Chapter's also on MF!


----------



## rajin (Dec 22, 2016)

Chapter 153


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2017)

here

Wow, looks like the series is slated to end very soon.     Really hope the mangaka comes up with another series once this one concludes.


----------

